# Face shaping and tear stain removal



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I was finally able to find small grooming scissors and thinning scissors and was able to trim daisy's face and tear stains. Her hair looks so much better and healthier being trimmed. 

Top pictures are from last week, bottom are from today after grooming


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Daisy looks beautiful. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am not a fan of cutting around the eyes. Be careful when it grows back it can poke them in the eyes. Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Around the eyes I only cut the hairs that poke her in the eyes and get goopy. She's very cottony and the hair doesn't like to lie flat. I was super excited to do the top of her head because it's been super long and was constantly looking stringy because of scraggly ends


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks adorable, good job. I also trim the hair around the eyes.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

